# Fire Extinguishers



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Not an advert, just a bit of advice Lidle are selling a good quality unit a touch under 7pds


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

The above had been highlighted elsewhere, but no one has actually managed to get any, as with lots of bargains at Lidels, they sell out exceedingly quickly


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We must be lucky (in some things then) in Warrington, mate got one Monday, we got one yesterday. They are very similar to the unit that was in our Executive from new


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Don't you just love it when some one else gets all the bargains  


.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Fire extinguishers*

Seems to me that a CO2 extinguisher would be a good idea, rather than spraying the van full of powder for perhaps quite a small fire. More expensive, of course, but not yet tracked down a good deal. Any suggestions, comments?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gandj

No suggestions, no comments, just a big welcome and hope you enjoy the company.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

In an emergency.... I can assure you the last thing your going to worry about is the mess. Vacuuming power up is never going to be as bad as sitting next to burnt out shell.

Anyway… Fire extinguishers, if your lucky enough to get a special offer, go for it. Otherwise take a look at www.screwfix.com.

Don't be tempted by cheap aerosol type fire extinguishers, go for something at least 1.5kg, make sure it also has a gauge. Its cheap, very cheap insurance and you'll only get one chance to save your pride and joy. Ideally buy two, one for the kitchen with a fire blanket, and another by the drivers seat.

Most of all, familiarise yourself with your extinguishing equipment and make sure everyone else in your 'party' is also aware of how to use the equipment as well. The last thing you want to do is read the instructions before putting out the fire. Literally every second counts.

Very slightly off topic, but just as relevant. And very sobering.
Some of you will now know I live in an isolated position with no neighbours close by. As soon as my daughter was old enough to talk, we taught her how to use the phone to call the emergency services and how to tell them how to get to our remote location (ordnance survey grid refs on bottom of the phone). Like a couple of my friends, some of you won't realise the need to teach a young child these basic instructions. What I didn't tell my friends was that I have a severe heart condition which could render me unconscious very quickly (sadly my younger brother died at the age of 40 because of the same condition - due to surgery I'm now fine.) so the calling of outside help was very important. But let me take this a stage further. What if you had an accident? Thousand do, every day, not one of them plan them. What if your busy sorting a fire out? Need I go on, I don't think so…

Take care everyone, and enjoy life


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

I bought 2 small extinguishers and a fire blanket. I mounted one extinguisher behind the driver's seat and the other I put at the back close to the shower room door. I realised that if there was a fire and I was in the shower, then I would need to get past the kitchen area (where I suppose a fire is most likely to break out) to get out of the 'van, as there is a bike rack over the rear window and I doubt whether I'd fit through the shower room vent even if I could hoick myself up there (hubby definitely wouldn't!!). For the same reason the fire blanket is in close proximity too (and also would cover my embarassment). Sorry if this is obvious :roll: to everyone else but thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## 90235 (May 1, 2005)

Argos sell a Kidde 1kg powder extinguisher with gauge for around £12. This model was 'best buy' in a C&CC magazine article and the club sell them for around £24! Needless to say I bought two from Argos - one in the cab and one in the living area along with a fire blanket and smoke alarm. I would have bought them for the house as well had I not already had one.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The Kidde extinguisher is a good example of a "proper" one this company makes industrial extinguishers and know what they are about-you should be able to get a Co2 Kidde unit. Not sure if its head office but Kidde used to be in the Oldham area in my "flogging days"


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I've given up on buying a CO2 extinguisher. Went to the Argos on-line site and have ordered 3 Kidde 1kg powder extinguishers at £9.99 each! Even with the delivery at £3.95 it makes it an astonishing deal. Two for the van and one for the house. With a fire blanket as well that's us sorted.


----------

